# Where to go for Bream?



## Chasin' Tales (Oct 2, 2007)

If I wanted to drop a kayak in some freshwater and catch some bream, where are a few good places to do so? 

Fishing for bream/brim was something I used to do with my grandpa a long, long time ago. Would like to catch up a small mess and fry some up for the missus. 

Thanks in advance for any help!


----------



## welldoya (Oct 5, 2007)

I would think around the Simpson River going over to Pace would be a good spot. Bream are usually everywhere.


----------



## stc1993 (Nov 23, 2014)

I use to do the same thing with my step grandpa he was a shellcracker pro.


----------



## Try'n Hard (Oct 23, 2008)

Try sandy landing on Esc River (chumuckla) you can ease up into mineral springs from the landing. That's what I'd do. Or maybe quintette lake, launching on quintette. The lake entrance is downstream so watch the current


----------



## Yakavelli (Mar 17, 2010)

Becks Lake is a good bet too.


----------



## Riverlover (Mar 5, 2016)

Bream not really bitting at any of those places right now. Water will be coming up more also. I posted some pics of a mess I caught on Perdido River between Barrineau and Filingims Landing. IIt's a little up now but should be right Sunday.


----------



## Try'n Hard (Oct 23, 2008)

Forgot about high water. Best bet may be Leon brooks Hines - or Steve's farm


----------



## sureicanfish (Sep 30, 2007)

I guess the high water has them messed up. We couldn't get so much as a nibble on yellow river the other day.


----------



## Chasin' Tales (Oct 2, 2007)

Thanks fellas! Hopefully I can get out sometime this week.


----------



## specktackler57 (May 15, 2011)

5 year old post. Almost got me.


----------

